# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  Putting the "Hush" on a 17 hmr

## Pengy

I have had my little 17 for a while now and love its accuracy on paper. However, I have finally found somewhere to try it out on bunnys. Trouble is, there is likely to be stock in adjacent paddocks form time to time.
Got my eye on a MAE stainless suppresor, but need to know if it is really worth putting a can on.
Will it make THAT much difference, or simply take the crack out?

----------


## GravelBen

Makes a big difference - should bring it down to supersonic 22LR volume or maybe a touch less.

----------


## possum_shooter

Yep certainly worth while, it's not going to take the sonic crack out of it but will reduce the muzzle blast.  It's a lot more pleasant to fire when shooting lots of critters.   Shooting possums at close range used to get my ears ringing before I suppressed mine.  There are a lot of choices in the way of suppressors out there so it may be worth looking into a few before choosing.

----------


## Pengy

Thanks. Any recomendations?

----------


## gadgetman

> Thanks. Any recomendations?


Yes, do it soon. They are so much more pleasant to be around.  :Grin:

----------


## Pengy

I meant recomendations on makes ....but I think you knew that  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Nibblet

Old Man has an mae can on his. Made a big difference but still loud as hell for such a tiny projectile. Do it!
Reakon if you still close to stock on someone else's property maybe rock the 22. Last thing you want to do is piss the owners off.

----------


## GravelBen

MAE stuff seems to be good quality (I have one on the 22) but often heavier than other options. Wonder what DPT do for a 17hmr?

----------


## Pengy

I have an MAE on my 270 and yes, it is a heavy mother.

----------


## faregame

I use a gunworks on a .17 hm2 - nice

----------


## Gerbs

Had a $150 Hushpro RF2 (they're on trademe) on my 17HMR.
Makes a big difference, no BOOM (well, the little BOOM the tiny .17 makes) and all you're left with is the "whipcrack" from the supersonic round.

Suppress it. Its a great wee round.

----------


## gadgetman

To be honest all the rimfire suppressors I've come across have been very effective.

----------


## possum_shooter

I've got a Bunny Buster 2.0 on mine which I love but the guy Chris in Nelson doesn't seem to be making them any more.  I do like the look of the DPT cans.  Gunworks, Greg Mantis, Hush Pro, Dan Hardy, Greystone, Rev Rog, DPT they all seem to get pretty good reviews and probably all do just as good a job as each other. Maybe go for a 17 can rather than a 22mag.

----------


## Gibo

> I have an MAE on my 270 and yes, it is a heavy mother.


Same! Damn they are solid, but compared to my mates gun works its a fair bit quieter.... For a .17 id be hunting for something light as  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Bob Da Browning

I like the Maniatis suppressors as the larger diameter ones give light reflection back into the scope when using the gun mounted torches, but any suppressor is better than no suppressor :-)

----------


## Nibblet

> I like the Maniatis suppressors as the larger diameter ones give light reflection back into the scope when using the gun mounted torches, but any suppressor is better than no suppressor :-)


Doesn't that just flare the scope and ruin your night vision though?

----------


## Happy

I have had 2 cheap ones on my .17 and it has eventually ruined them both. MAE now for probably 5 or 600 and no sign of loudness changing or POI change etc. Stainless and heavy and I don't care the gun has 1" barrel so you aint running with it anywhere.
Its possibly also been the most accurate as 30Calterry hit rabbit in head at 166 mtrs on Sunday no problem at all. The others had no idea where it came from they were still standin round when the dog got there..
$199.00 I think.. Rev Roger one didn't last very long. Got louder and louder and then just got inaccurate. Hadn't been bumped or dropped or anything. Then it got a cheap ally one. $99.00 no name special he he .
Heard a ping and it had holes in it all over the place.. Wasn't loose just internals moved after lots of use.. Projectile dismantled it pretty good.
Buy a name brand one...   :Thumbsup:

----------


## GWH

I suppressed my hmr after the first time out with it, they sure are noisy little buggers. Makes a hell of a difference.

I put a muzzle forward Gunworks can on mine, which works well and i am totally happy with it, but if i was to do it again i would go with one of the over barrel units that are now availble. I like the look of the Greystone over barrel units, Hardy does one too which looks good (although quite expensive for a rimfire suppressor) 

One of my mates has a Stainless Steel MAE overbarrel suppressor on his hmr, which works well, but bugger me its a heavy hua which upsets the balance too much for my liking.

You will not regret suppressing it, also can shorten the barrel to 18" without loosing velocity. Mine was a 24" barrel (savage classic) which i had shortened to 20", but the threading job done is pretty average, so i may well get someone else to take it down to 18" and a nice re-crown and thread.

----------


## optio

I run a heavy barrel savage 17hmr shortened to 18" with a Waitaki Engineering suppressor works great, find a bit of weight out the front helps steady the rifle when shooting without a rest

----------


## oneipete

> Wonder what DPT do for a 17hmr?


He uses a general one for either 22mag or 17hmr    - im about to get one for my heavy barreled 17hmr.  DPT Modular 22Mag Suppressor 5 Baffle - 92grams - DPT Machinists

----------


## Gunzrrr

I shoot my HMR more than any other rifle I own (both daytime and night shoots for rabbits & possums). You will NOT regret putting a can on it!! I have an MAE stainless can on mine and both the noise reduction and the accuracy are superb. At the same time I had the trigger done and she now breaks like glass. Between these two modifications, my kill ratio has improved dramatically. 
The only reason why I would look at a different manufacturer is if I was going to do heaps of walking with the HMR, then I would look at an lightweight Hardy can as the MAE is heavy (as they are well built). Don't forget that the weight adds to the accuracy. 
Oh yeah ... I also love not wearing ear muffs cos both my mates have put MAE's on their HMR's.
ATB ... keep safe in the hills.

----------


## Nibblet

Tossing up between the Waitaki and DPT rimfire can for my 22lr, do they ever get hot enough mag dumping in the rimfires to make it worth the difference between alloy and stainless?
80g odd vs 320g is a bit of a difference.

----------


## Gerbs

> Tossing up between the Waitaki and DPT rimfire can for my 22lr, do they ever get hot enough mag dumping in the rimfires to make it worth the difference between alloy and stainless?
> 80g odd vs 320g is a bit of a difference.


I've "mag-dumped" full magazines in my 10/22 with one of those plastic Husssh suppressors from H&F. Didn't heat the barrel, and the suppressor is just as good now as it was then.
I've managed to heat my old HMR up (bolt action) but that took some work.
The DPT with 3 baffles is plenty.

----------


## JoshC

Trying to move this if you're interested. Would work well on your .17 Open to offers --- its no use to me.

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...r-2-0-a-10560/

----------


## TeRei

Had a Gunworks stubbie i.e hang off the end of our SakoQuad but then got Hardy overbarrel one .Huge difference balance wise.Great for all animals including deer.

----------


## possum_shooter

> Trying to move this if you're interested. Would work well on your .17 Open to offers --- its no use to me.
> 
> http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...r-2-0-a-10560/


I've got one of these on my hummer and love it, shame he is not making them any more

----------


## Moutere

@Pengy
Did you end up running with the MAE for you HMR?
I'm looking to suppress an HMR too and chewing the fat between the DPT and the MAE.
I only have experience with the steel Parker Hale type with subs, I'm curious if anyone has any further input regarding rimfire cans.
I know I can't really go wrong with either.
Weight isn't much of a consideration as the rifle is already varmint weight.
I like the idea of being able to disassemble a DPT for cleaning, but do people actually bother doing this?

----------


## Pengy

I sold the 17 before I got suppressor mate. Lack of use

----------


## Moutere

No worries

----------


## Frogfeatures

Yip, I pull my DPT apart, and give it a clean every now and then
I'd recommend them.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

I've got a gun works on my Anzhultz 17 cut the barrel back to 18 " fired enough to end the lives of about 400 bunnies with it, never cleaned the can and have no probs. al up close to 1000 rounds with all the pissing round I do, cats, magpies, hares and target and misses cheap option. Buy the can first and get the thread cut to the thread in the can for a good tight fit!

----------


## 300CALMAN

I have tried a Bunny Buster on mine, light but not that quiet. I now use a Parker Hale a .22lr silencer but is all steel and narrow but really cuts all the boom out. I would go steel, the MAE rimfire is only 200grams same as the Parker Hale.

----------


## ubique

I had robbie at gunworks Shorten my marlin down to 17inches and chuck  a 22 Magnum suppressor and it still shoots like a laser,  just a significantly quieter laser now. Couldn't be happier

----------


## ubique

Apologies for the outstanding grammar, autocorrect is wreaking havoc

----------


## timattalon

I used a Gunworks with great effect. Mae were a bit heavy when I used one last time but that was a very old model, new ones could well be worth a look. I still get Gunworks as they are handy to us and I know they work.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

I have a Gun City jobby on mine.

Works really well.

http://vid816.photobucket.com/albums...psavbn0oeq.mp4

----------


## scottrods

I put a GW one on my HMR. 19inch barrel. its lovely.

----------


## Moutere

> Had a Gunworks stubbie i.e hang off the end of our SakoQuad but then got Hardy overbarrel one .Huge difference balance wise.Great for all animals including deer.


 @TeRei going back to your 2013 post....
So, was it a centre fire over barrel suppressor in 22 calibre?
My rifle is a Quad too.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

The best .17 can I have used is the Greystone. Much quieter than any thing else I have used but you pay for it.... bloody nice though!

----------


## Moutere

> Yip, I pull my DPT apart, and give it a clean every now and then
> I'd recommend them.


This strikes me as a good feature, the HMR seems to be a dirty little Hua so far.
I doubt they'll gum up in the same way as waxy 22 Long Rifle can though.

----------


## Moutere

> I've got a gun works on my Anzhultz 17 cut the barrel back to 18 " fired enough to end the lives of about 400 bunnies with it, never cleaned the can and have no probs. al up close to 1000 rounds with all the pissing round I do, cats, magpies, hares and target and misses cheap option. Buy the can first and get the thread cut to the thread in the can for a good tight fit!


You have impeccable taste in rifles.
My old 1450 has accounted for its fair share of wild cats. I wouldn't have cleaned the Parker Hale suppressor since the mid 1990s. I doubt it would even come apart now.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> You have impeccable taste in rifles.
> My old 1450 has accounted for its fair share of wild cats. I wouldn't have cleaned the Parker Hale suppressor since the mid 1990s. I doubt it would even come apart now.
> 
> Attachment 38557


You would be surprised, apparently my Parker Hale had never been cleaned since was made in the 1980's (I remember asking the last owner). So a few weeks ago i got curious (like a cat?) and pulled it apart, put the threaded end in a barrel block (wood) and used a vice grip on the nut. I took a bit of cleaning but all went back together OK and shot fine.. The filth that came out was impressive. Probably worth getting something cleanable for a HMR they ARE dirty little buggers.

----------


## Maca49

I'll soak it in cider? :Wink:

----------


## nicklm

I use a grey stone suppressor on mine, seems to be really good but friends have other similar style suppressors on theirs and they all seem to make about the same amount of noise. definitely worth doing though, 17s make a bit of noise otherwise

----------


## scottrods



----------


## Double Shot

I have 2 MAE suppressors I can use on my .204 (which incidently is for sale on here) their .22WMR can on the end or the Compact over barrel which I have on my .22-250, either do a fantastic job on noise reduction, particularly when pills leave the muzzle at 4130fps...

----------


## Kaimai Views

The silenz rimfire magnum suppressors are very good and can be pulled apart easily for cleaning. Stainless threaded brake section with alloy monocore assembly so not too heavy. Neat design and alot of thread options too. SILENZ Rifle Suppressors - Innovative rifle sound suppressors.

----------

